# Gator sanding pads



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been using diablo sanding pads on my sander. Everything I make gets a fine finish and have been really happy with the job the diablo pads do and how long they last. 
While I was at lowes I noticed their gator pads come with 15 pads compared to 4 in the diablo pack for the same price. I'm always looking to save some cash but haven't used the gator pads. Anyone use them or know how they compare? Or should I pay the extra money and stick with the diablo pads?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

When you say pads are you talking about the sanding discs? I've used the Diablo discs when I forgot to order my regular discs, they're ok in a pinch.
This is the disc I normally use, yes they are more expensive, but they cut faster and last three times longer as one of those Diablos.
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/vd80003/


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

Crusader said:


> When you say pads are you talking about the sanding discs? I've used the Diablo discs when I forgot to order my regular discs, they're ok in a pinch. This is the disc I normally use, yes they are more expensive, but they cut faster and last three times longer as one of those Diablos. http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/vd80003/


That's better price than diablos. 50 pack at 25 bucks is .50 per disk when the diablos average over a buck a disk. 
I was wondering if the gator ones are as decent as the diablos cause they're much less per disk. The price of the stuff you're getting is a pretty good deal. I may try those out. I usually only buy 80,120, and 220 grit


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

They are good! I went on the advice of another member here and bought some and now it's all I buy. I even buy my drum sander rolls from them, way cheaper as well.
Give them a try! I'll bet you like them :thumbsup:


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't pass up the closeout section on Kingspor site, they still have some of their Alumina Zirconia disks for $9.95 for 50 pks still H&L but being phased out.


http://www.woodworkingshop.com/clearance.aspx


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

GoNavy429 said:


> Don't pass up the closeout section on Kingspor site, they still have some of their Alumina Zirconia disks for $9.95 for 50 pks still H&L but being phased out. http://www.woodworkingshop.com/clearance.aspx


Thanks! I'm checking them out now. I've never used those before. Are they pretty good?


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah I think I'll order a pack of each grit.


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

Have y'all used those xtra lube disks? Those are even less per 50 pack.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Marine04 said:


> Thanks! I'm checking them out now. I've never used those before. Are they pretty good?


Too be honest, I have no idea...:laughing:...I too usually use the Heavyweight H&L so I assume they are close, maybe not quite as good, but when I seen the $9.95 price tag I said why not, so I bought a few pks. They are hanging on my peg board, haven't had a chance to use them yet. Still have open pks from my old disks to use up...:huh:... But I may give it a try on this project I am working on now.


----------



## Marine04 (Sep 4, 2013)

GoNavy429 said:


> Too be honest, I have no idea...:laughing:...I too usually use the Heavyweight H&L so I assume they are close, maybe not quite as good, but when I seen the $9.95 price tag I said why not, so I bought a few pks. They are hanging on my peg board, haven't had a chance to use them yet. Still have open pks from my old disks to use up...:huh:... But I may give it a try on this project I am working on now.


Lol. Yeah I know what you mean. Before I got my orbital I was using a ryobi corner cat and I have packs of black and decker handing on my peg board because I had some diablos and happened to be at Walmart and saw the black and decker for 1.99 so I bought all the packs they had. I may never end up using them, especially since I have a orbital sander now. The diablo stuff has kept it's grit pretty well but I'm always looking for something better and more cost effective since I make a bunch of stuff that is going to be sold


----------

